# Babie Convict Pictures



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Any dads out there have pictures of their baby Convicts?

It is hard as crap to take pictures cause the babies constantly move.

Higher the quality + youger the baby = more I love em.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Awesome pic, man. I envy your photographing skills!

I have troubles snapping decent shots of a 3.5" con!

How tiny is that thing?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Can't wait tell my cons third spawn reaches that size.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

lookin good man


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

nice pic


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Awesome pic, man. I envy your photographing skills!
> 
> I have troubles snapping decent shots of a 3.5" con!
> 
> ...


Thank you and everyone else for the nice comments.

About:
A. 1/4 of an inch 
B. .25 of an inch
C. one quarter of an inch
D. half the size of the "1" on a one dollar bill

Amazing how many ways you can say that.








Post your pics if you can guys. Thanks.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

These convicts are about 3 months old now. (Sorry, didn't mention it earlier.)

Since I'm playing around. I figure I would do something. Set my camera to the highest possible image size (2560x1920), and snap some pictures.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Damn they are growing slow as all hell. After 3 months I would hope that they would have reached atleast an inch.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

More awesome pics!


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

HighOctane said:


> Damn they are growing slow as all hell. After 3 months I would hope that they would have reached atleast an inch.
> [snapback]842213[/snapback]​


Convicts grow nothing like Piranhas, or just about any other fast growing fish. I had Red Belly Piranhas that went from 1" to 4" in 3 months (about 1" per month).

Convicts grow at a much slow rate. It sucks, but nothing you can do to make them grow faster. Here are two pictures. One shows baby reds at 1", then another picture of the same fish at 4" three months later.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Mettle said:


> More awesome pics!
> [snapback]842315[/snapback]​


Here is a coouple pictures of my new borns. They are about 2 weeks now.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Whoa. The closeup on your finger is kinda crazy.

What type of camera do you use?


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

Thats some damn slow growth, 1/4" in 3 months? My pair spawns every 
3-4 weeks, and by the time the new eggs are laid, the babies are 
already 1/4"-1/2". Average growth should be 1/2" in 4-6 weeks. 
Try feeding them more often.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

my average is 3/4-1in in 40-50 days.... i feed them 4-10 times a day


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam great pics and thanks for the update


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

damn there tiny.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Those are some fine pictures


----------



## unknownuza (Mar 3, 2004)

Nice photography skills, What camera do you use?


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

That is a good idea to feed them more, but I figured I feed them enough. There is always food in the tank for them.

Should I feed them brineshrimp? I added a powerhead to the tank to allow them to "work out" and swim against the water flow when they want.

I'm using the Sony Cyber-Shot DSC-F717: http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/sonydscf717/


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

They grow quicker when you take them out and place them in a smaller tank, where you can closely control the feedings. Use an eye dropper or baster to squirt brine shrimp or crushed flakes down to them if they are in a bigger tank. Letting them graze on the sediment is not very nutritious. I feed mine well because they end up feeders. Should feed them atleast 4 times a day, they need it during this stage. 
The powerhead wouldn't be neccessary since if fed well they grow really quick, they might just get sucked up.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

that a bad ass cam.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

My old fry grew very slow it was like 5 months and they were still only 3cm long.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

My biggest ones grow to .5" in 2-3 weeks until the next spawn. I feed heavily on crushed mini cichlid granuals and frozen baby brine shrimp. 8 feedings a day.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow you pics are simply awesome. Great clarity and definition.


----------



## creni guy (Jan 26, 2005)

I also am feeding my convict fry frozen baby brine shrimp and crushed cichlid granules but I have not been able to consistently feed them more than 5 times a day, my average is probably 3. I am only home for a few hours a day.

I know it would be ideal to feed them more meals spread out over the entire day but could I get away with feeding them every 30minutes for 4 hours?

Thanks,

Creni


----------

